# Stash Set-up/ Organized Changing area Pics



## BCmamaof6 (Sep 7, 2004)

I FINALLY took pics of my set-up & NB stash. Just a tad obsessive.







:

PICS

From Left to Right:
Baby's Dresser
Left Shelving Unit (houses: NB, SM fitteds, covers, soakers & longies)
Changing Table (houses: SM/MD & MD fitteds, covers, soakers & longies)
With Shelf Above (houses: pins, snappis, bum creams)
Right Shelving Unit (houses: NB/SM flats, prefolds, washcloths, wool wash)

This shelving wall unit/changing table/dresser lines one wall in our master bedroom. The baby will share our room & doesn't have a crib (we co-sleep) so this is the "nursery".








At the bottom of the shelving units there are baby carriers, blankets, changing pads, diaper bag, etc. I have to get more large baskets like the one on the bottom left.
I also have to get or make a Waldorf-y mobile to be hung from the ceiling above the changing table for the baby to look at while being changed.
All MD/LG & LG fitteds, PFs, flats, covers & wool are stored in 2 large Rubbermaid containers in my closet.

That's pretty much it. Took me months of obsessing over to get it perfect.







: I'm really happy with it.







:

Let's see your stash set up. How are your dipes organized?
It's really helpful for expecting (or new-to-diapering) mamas to see how others have theirs set-up...gives great ideas. I love seeing other people's set-ups & stashes.
So...show us...







:


----------



## lisabc311 (May 18, 2003)

Oh my word. That is the most gorgeous stash I have ever seen!

I love the setup...bravo!


----------



## Juliacat (May 8, 2002)

That is gorgeous. I will have to get around to posting a picture of mine.


----------



## LISSA~K (Jun 30, 2005)

I am in awe. No words...


----------



## mom2olivia (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mjskowalski*
I am in awe. No words...

















:

Take a picture AFTER the baby arrives LOL

I just have to ask....all of that is for ONE baby??? HOLY SMOKES!

I also wanted to know where the lines starts to wait for your grand opening of "selling off your stash" when the time comes


----------



## LISSA~K (Jun 30, 2005)

OOH, OOH I want to be in line too!


----------



## masonite (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow! That is an awesome stash! Mine is nowhere NEAR as great of that. I'm totally jealous!!

Love it!


----------



## BCmamaof6 (Sep 7, 2004)

: I'm almost embarrassed by how much $ I've spent on it all.
But I have rationalized it by this:

#1- I have CDed previous babes without any $ (when we were younger) by buying whatever I could find used locally. And then frugally CDed other babes with simple, mass-produced stashes that were very plain.

#2- When my "baby" (now 3.5yo) was 1 I found WAHM & hyena dipes & had missed having the fun of CDing a NB with sweet stuff.

#3- We were TTC for 2 years & I bought several items in that time for the baby-to-be.

#4- I lost a baby (conceived just after we had seen a dr for infertility!) in December who I had bought items for.

#5- Since this is our 6th baby (and 5th girl!) there is VERY little that we needed to buy. We have clothes, carseats, toys, etc. We don't use a crib or a lot of other "baby gear"...so really the only items I could buy were CDs or baby carriers. (although I did buy some items that were new for this baby...like kimono tees that hadn't been thru several other babes LOL)

#6- We are in a better financial position now than we were with other babes (not rich, by any stretch of the imagination, but not dirt poor as we once were when we had our first babe & were still in school, KWIM?)

#7- We will (God-willing) be able to reuse all of this stuff for a future baby...we're not sure that we _can_ have another baby...but we hope to be able to have the 7th that we'd always planned on having.

#8- I can (_can_ be the operative word







) sell it all when I'm done with it...for all the $ I've spent it's not thrown away as it literally would be with sposies...even if I'd spent say $3000 on CDs...I'd spend that on sposies but they'd have NO resale value (nor could they be reused on a baby sibling). I could sell all of my stash for at _least_ 1/2 of what I've paid for it. Try selling a used sposie for 1/2 of what you'd paid for it.









#9- Since most of my stash is WAHM- I'm helping other mamas stay at home with their families.

#10- Most of the time our baby will wear longies & a tee or dress...so the longies double as clothes. (not just a diapering item)

#11- And please- do note- that in the pics LOTS of the items are pictured several times in different "collections".

So...hmmm...kinda the same arguement I had with DH the other night







I would have still CDed with the PFs & flats (that make up 1/2 my stash) and been just as thrilled with it. So...is it frivolous? Yeah...probably...but if you're gonna spend $ on something...what could be cuter? Lots of people have things they collect...right?
Admittedly, though...I spend more $ on CDs than I do new clothes for me.







:


----------



## mom2olivia (Apr 4, 2006)

Well I love it! And I couldn't argue with any of your reasons, very well justified! And I think you've set the standard for organization as well and if I had the space I could only dream of something like that! If that was my stash I'd probably frame an 8 x 12 and hang it in my office at work









When I was buying cds I just thanked god that DH wasn't collecting the mail every day






























very impressive!


----------



## royals95 (Aug 28, 2005)

Wow and double wow!! That is one gorgeous setup and stash! I must admit I'm jealous (of the setup AND stash)!


----------



## ibusymomto5 (Jan 29, 2003)

Beautiful set up! I love it! I'm going to be setting up a changing area and place to store baby's clothing in our master bedroom for my baby on the way, and your pics are very inspiring! We co-sleep, and our room will also serve as the "nursery" for quite awhile.

I'm hesitant to post pics of our changing areas, but I really love looking at other peoples' changing stations/set ups so I'll do it. I hope others do too! It's like getting a peek into what cloth diapering really looks like in real life.

I just redid our upstairs area, so this pic is recent. My 1yo was having a hay day removing diapers from the bottom shelf of her changing table, and there was a lot of stuff on there that we never used anyway so I simplified big time. I put toys on the bottom and left only a dozen prefolds and a few covers at that area.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...d/000_0112.jpg

We have another changing area downstairs in our laundry room that we use probably 90% of the time. It's no frills, but I love it. So practical to be that close to the washer on wash day, and it keeps me from having to run upstairs for diaper changes several times a day.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...d/100_1242.jpg

I hope others will post pics too!


----------



## Om Girl (May 10, 2006)

My stash is so...inadequate


----------



## Piffle (May 4, 2004)

WOW!









I love everything! I love the new KHW T&T diapers. I'll be watching to see photos.

When are you due?


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

I love it all! I am completely jealous







You've got no need to justify your spending to anybody







I'm not about to photograph my insanely large yarn stash







I spread it out in different rooms so I don't have to face the enormity of it all at one time


----------



## paisley (Jul 2, 2004)

Wow! I love the color scheme pics. Ok, have to go wipe the drool from my keyboard now.


----------



## ~Scapegoat~ (Jul 30, 2004)

Must be nice......

to have room for your diapers.









Very pretty, love it. Like a previous poster at one point in time ds' diapers were in every room we had, his room, our room and the living room and bathrooms. Its was so annoying. Now everything is just stacked on the washer and dryer with random diapers falling off and a huge laundry line for all the wool across from it making it a pain to go to through the hallway. Someday when we move, again, I hope to be able to have my (well the kids) diapers set up to where when I pull out one just one comes out, not the whole stack.









Here is our somewhat current setup pictures (missing about 15 diapers). Set up


----------



## BCmamaof6 (Sep 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Piffle*
WOW!









I love everything! I love the new KHW T&T diapers. I'll be watching to see photos.

When are you due?

September







I can't wait...I'm SO excited!!!
Hey Jesse...did you get the email I sent you a few days ago?


----------



## Wavery (Jul 9, 2006)

Love all the greens, so cute!


----------



## shibababy (Feb 27, 2003)

Your collection is so beautiful that I wouldn't even want to put it on my baby. I would just display them every once and awhile and stare in complete awe. I love the way you put the colors together into different "themes".

How in the world did you acquire so many elbees and MMs?

I've never had the pleasure of owning either-not that I've really tried.

I'm just speechless! No matter how sleep-deprived you will be with baby, once you see one of these CDs, it is sure to give you a perk.

I would love to see these pics as sticky's to inspire newbies and maybe convert others to the delight that can be found in the CD world.

Here's my organized stash, minus my new Pattnaps fitteds acquisitions:
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/shibab...87.jpg&.src=ph


----------



## BCmamaof6 (Sep 7, 2004)

The MMs...I started collecting for the new baby about a year & a half ago when we were TTC. Back then they were impossible to get. So...a lotta stocking & a lotta bidding (on FFA auctions).
Morwenna is by far my favorite knitting WAHM...she does an amazing job & always completes items on time...I have never had a single problem with her & has done some gorgeous customs for my older DD that we will prob never be able to part with.







DD still wears her longies to bed even though she long ago PLed.

The Elbees...the plain ones & NB purple one are all used (some purchased on Ebay for far more than I should have paid







: )
The print ones & dyed OV were part of my custom order. I think I may have had one of the last #s that came up in Jan 05 (a # that I'd gotten the previous April I think) when Laura was doing what I think (now) was one of the last rounds of customs. I waited until spring of this year for some of it...but Laura was super sweet & asked me if I wanted a refund (when she had delays...pregnancy problems, fussy baby then moving across country) but I preferred to wait since I knew it could take a bit for my next # to come up. (and because the dipes I'd ordered were for a baby-to-be, KWIM?) The red OV NB one was a gift from her for patiently waiting.
I have other #s too...but now that she has been diagnosed with cancer I don't think she'll be working on diapers again anytime soon.








Poor Laura...I feel awful for her...she really is the sweetest WAHM...honest & just wonderful. Her little baby, Poppy is only 1 & Finn is only 4. I can't even imagine what she's going thru right now.


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

I've got newborn stash envy !!! WOW.


----------



## Kewpie (Sep 21, 2004)

Mama, no need to justify that stash! It's gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!! I'm sure you had a ton of fun putting it together!

Question - What are the dark brown prefolds? Colorgrown or organic? Love them!

And when the time comes to sell some of the things, PLEASE let me know!


----------



## mom2olivia (Apr 4, 2006)

OMG! I just realized there was more than ONE picture







I kept saying to myself "how in the world can these people tell the brands just from that one picture".....so intrigued I had to go back and see and sure enough TONS of pics. I LOVE IT!


----------



## channelofpeace (Jul 14, 2005)

Oh, that is fantastic!

I really need to get to work... this little one is coming september too









Thanks for the inspiration


----------



## sweetangelbrynlie (Jun 23, 2005)

WOW! THat is beautiful! I almost want to print the pic and frame it I like it so much. Everything is sooo nice, and I love those naturally brown prefolds I see (i think that is what that is)


----------



## BCmamaof6 (Sep 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kewpie*
Mama, no need to justify that stash! It's gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!! I'm sure you had a ton of fun putting it together!

Question - What are the dark brown prefolds? Colorgrown or organic? Love them!

And when the time comes to sell some of the things, PLEASE let me know!









The brown prefolds are organic cotton (colorgrown) from www.tinybirdsorganics.com They are by far, the softest PFs EVER! So nice & fluffy. If you buy 5- you get the 6th free. Jenny is amazing...awesome customer service & free shipping!


----------



## mom2olivia (Apr 4, 2006)

Did you get the twill or the birdseye?


----------



## natesmommy126 (Apr 1, 2003)

Holy moses that's a lotta diapers!! Very nice!! I could never use it all. I would have to just pet some of it.


----------



## BCmamaof6 (Sep 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2olivia*
Did you get the twill or the birdseye?

I bought one of each at first cause I wasn't sure what I would like best. I prefer the twill...so that's mostly what is there.


----------



## Mama Dragon (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm showing DH this thread tonight when he gets home from work. He'll never say another word about the [little bit of] money I've spent on diapering!









Beautiful stashes!


----------



## starry_mama (May 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synthea™*
I'm showing DH this thread tonight when he gets home from work. He'll never say another word about the [little bit of] money I've spent on diapering!









Me too! We use premium prefolds (about 5 dozen) for both kids (2yo and 3 month) and they each have about 10 covers (proraps, stacinator and homemade wool and fleece) and thats it!

To OP: You will never have to do laundry! LOL! With all those kids you probably don't have time anyway! I'm jealous of your stash and even more of your big family!


----------



## CrunchyMamaOfBoys (Feb 24, 2004)

THAT is one beautiful stash!


----------



## cedars_mum (Mar 1, 2005)

holy moly mama!! -- awesome stash!!


----------



## kissum (Apr 15, 2006)

Mama, I don't think you have enough diapers. LOL. I love it, love the setup. Gorgeous stuff. I'm jealous! Very nice.


----------



## MerelyGod (Apr 5, 2005)

Wow, what a fabulous stash you have! How lucky is the baby who gets to wear all of that gorgeous fluff? Everything is just so tiny and adorable!

I love your set up too. Everything looks so nicely organized! I wish I had space for that kind of shelving!

ETA: I just got to the last page, and I love how you have everything by color! I would do my stash so differently if I had another baby, now that I know about so many wonderful WAHMs.


----------



## BCmamaof6 (Sep 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MerelyGod*
ETA: I just got to the last page, and I love how you have everything by color! I would do my stash so differently if I had another baby, now that I know about so many wonderful WAHMs.

You just gotta have a few more babies...why do you think we're on #6?


----------



## MerelyGod (Apr 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BCmamaof5*
You just gotta have a few more babies...why do you think we're on #6?









No kidding! DH says no more, but I'm on the fence. DH, however, claims that wanting to reuse the stash is NOT a good reason to want another child!

If I had your NB stash, I'd totally want six! All girls too! With my luck, I'd have a boy next and I'd have to start all over. Wait, maybe that's not such a bad thing...


----------



## shoefairy3 (Jun 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MerelyGod*
No kidding! DH says no more, but I'm on the fence. DH, however, claims that wanting to reuse the stash is NOT a good reason to want another child!









I'd say that is an excellent reason to want another baby


----------



## Juliacat (May 8, 2002)

Okay, here's mine:

A bit less impressive, but it works for us!

Diapers on the left side of the shelf; a basket with pins, Snappis, rash cream, etc. and a spray bottle of distilled water on the right. Covers stored under the diapers, wipes stored under the basket and bottle. Baby goes on the pad on the table. There are extra diapers in the drawers. The clothespins are for hanging damp covers to dry.


----------



## MerelyGod (Apr 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Juliacat*
Okay, here's mine:

A bit less impressive, but it works for us!

Diapers on the left side of the shelf; a basket with pins, Snappis, rash cream, etc. and a spray bottle of distilled water on the right. Covers stored under the diapers, wipes stored under the basket and bottle. Baby goes on the pad on the table. There are extra diapers in the drawers. The clothespins are for hanging damp covers to dry.










Very nice! I love how everything is easily accessible from the changing table.


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Gorgeous. You have perfect taste. That makes me want another baby, just looking at all that yumminess.

If for any reason I do get pregnant again, I know who to hit up for all those yummy XS elbees!


----------



## BCmamaof6 (Sep 7, 2004)

Juliacat...that looks so easy to access everything. Way to entice DH to help out with diaper changes. I've got my







: this time. LOL!


----------



## jnmom (Sep 16, 2004)

whoa! That's just ONE babY?









Looks nice.. can we see it after the baby is born? Man my 2-kid stash looks piddly compared to that!

Nice.


----------



## my2sweetiepies (Dec 16, 2004)

If I had HALF the stash you have I would be in HEAVEN!

Wonderful! Hope you will be able to have #7 so you can get lots of use out of those!

Beautiful!


----------



## AutumnMama (Jan 2, 2004)

What a FUN stash! And organized so beautifully.
Even my DH said "Wow, it'd be nice to have that many!" (yeah, that totally shocked me







)

Can you believe our babies are coming so soon? Crazy!


----------



## smudge (Jul 16, 2005)

Here is my stash:
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/netcra...cd.jpg&.src=ph
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/netcra...cd.jpg&.src=ph

I sure hope this works! Haven't ever posted pics before.

Anyway, the first pic is of our changing table. The pail is at the bottom lower left hand corner. Above the changing table is my cloth wipes with a peri bottle full of TTO/distilled water to use with the wipes. Next to the changing table is my two bins of dipes. CPFs are the main workhorse dipes and pockets for night.
I have 2dox premium CPFs, 4 med BSWW, 2 Wonderoos, 6 Swaddlebees, 7 Fuzzibunz. One of my yellow FBs is in the pail. I did laundry last night so now was a good time to post stash pics!


----------



## ibusymomto5 (Jan 29, 2003)

Launie,
I love your stash set up/changing area! I'd like to do one very similar to this in our master bedroom for my baby on the way. I just have a corner of our room to use, which is about 8ft along one wall and 4ft along the other, but that should be plenty for a dresser, pail, and storage bins. We co-sleep, so I only need a changing/dressing spot. I want to do something nice and attractive that will be easy to keep organized. Last time we had a bassinet set up in our room, which dd never slept in and it quickly became a messy catch all for baby clothes and cloth diapers. I also got tired of changing diapers on my bed, so I want to do something different this time. The truth is, that I don't have hardly anything else to buy with this being baby #7, and I have to have something to obsess over!;-)

Anyway, I want to get a dresser + contoured pad as opposed to an open style changing table, since I will be storing baby's clothing in addition to diapers in there. I'd also like to add shelves above for extra storage and possibly a cubby type shelf like what you've got your prefolds and pockets in that can sit next to the dresser for extra storage as well. Your set up is pretty much exactly what I've been picturing in my mind!

Can I ask you where you found your dresser with the see through drawers? I've been looking for the perfect one for "our space", and I just love the one you have.

I love looking at stash set up pictures!


----------



## smudge (Jul 16, 2005)

Why thank you, ibusymomto5! My ILs bought the dresser and crib for us last summer when I was pg with DD. I found the dresser at BRU and I am sure they probably still carry that style. I just love it! The cupboard door opens up to a shelf area where I keep her extra crib sheets and blankies.

The shelf unit above was one my dad made for me when I was 13 and it is perfect for her hair clippies, cloth wipes, her bath towel, baby wash, books, etc.
The little wire shelving unit next to the changing table we found at Target and the canvas totes we got at BRU. They hold all the dipes we need. If I had a larger storage area I would be tempted to fill it with more dipes!









I like this system because everything is just right there and practically within an arms reach. Which is a good thing now that DD is 9mos and starts rolling away as soon as she is horizontal!









I wish you all the very best with baby #7, I am the oldest of 6 kids and totally loved growing up in a large family. We are all still very close.


----------



## ibusymomto5 (Jan 29, 2003)

Oh, thanks so much! I'm going to have to take another look at BRU.

You telling about the shelf that your dad made reminds me that I have one in my garage that my dad made for me when I was about 11. It's actually a hutch to a desk he made for me, and it just might work perfectly for shelves. I'll have to go out and look at it.

Thanks for the well wishes for the baby. That's neat to hear that you're the oldest of 6 and are still close to your siblings! We're a tightly knit family too.

Thanks again for the info!


----------



## yasmel (Jun 23, 2006)

Here is mine, I am just starting to get my stash ready so this is what I have up to now. Both dressers are in L form in a corner, so everything is right next to me for easy changing.
http://s16.photobucket.com/albums/b5...oth%20diapers/


----------



## Petitlapin (Oct 2, 2003)

Oh














what an awesome stash!!!
We will be TTC this Autom so I'm eyeing all the pretty fluff.
I love the way you took the pics and organize the diapers/covers on color theme and style. AWESOM!
It made me feel so good to see those baby lulu diapers I made there








I love your stash Gabrielle! I can't wait to see the pics of baby modeling it.


----------



## BCmamaof6 (Sep 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Petitlapin*
Oh














what an awesome stash!!!
We will be TTC this Autom so I'm eyeing all the pretty fluff.
I love the way you took the pics and organize the diapers/covers on color theme and style. AWESOM!
It made me feel so good to see those baby lulu diapers I made there








I love your stash Gabrielle! I can't wait to see the pics of baby modeling it.

Aw! Thank you Maria! I just LOVE them...they are so girly! We actually have some matching pieces of Baby Lulu clothing to coordinate.







I hope you will be stocking more soon.







Good luck with TTC!


----------



## BCmamaof6 (Sep 7, 2004)

smudge- I love your set-up. So well organized! Having everything within reach sure makes a difference, doesn't it? Especially when they start squirming around.


----------



## CathToria (Sep 6, 2003)

you have a beautiful stash. What a lucky baby!!!!!


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

Let's just hope you don't decide to EC this one. I was disaponted at the $$ wasted when we started ECing the week after we bought 4 dozen prefolds!









I do love your set up though....I'm at a loss as to where to put just our perfolds!


----------



## caj'smommy (Sep 28, 2003)

You have, serious without a doubt, the nicest stash/setup I've ever seen!

Enjoy it all mama! As I'm sure you know, this stage goes by waay to fast!


----------



## Sugarwoman (Mar 12, 2004)

Beautiful! I love it all.


----------



## BCmamaof6 (Sep 7, 2004)

I'm just adding the remaining items to the stash pics as well as 2 stunning MM custom sets.









Argh...I can't get Shutterfly to load...







:

Will post them when I can...


----------



## CathToria (Sep 6, 2003)

:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BCmamaof5*
I'm just adding the remaining items to the stash pics as well as 2 stunning MM custom sets.









Man, I had just cleaned the drool off my keyboard from your previous posts







: ..........























you have some beautiful dipes!!!!!


----------



## Steve's Wife (Jan 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BCmamaof5*
I FINALLY took pics of my set-up & NB stash. Just a tad obsessive.







:

Awesome!! Do you mind running down a quick list of what you have? I've never seen most of them. I don't want numbers, of course, just names, specifically the cute little one with the snaps across the front. Great stash!!


----------



## girl138 (Sep 30, 2005)

that is amazing! it makes me want to have another baby! such a beautiful layout and stash!

mine is pathetic in comparison!!

http://static.flickr.com/66/212169675_2c53c7a6ac_o.jpg


----------



## mamanurse (Jan 22, 2006)

OP-Your stash is AMAZING!!! I'm showing my dh of all of you guy's stashes so he will stop making fun of our elaborate stash (I don't think it's elaborate).

My stash is puny compared to all of yours, but I thought I'd share anyway.

Changing area
Burp cloths/BSWW Covers
Unbleached flannel and birdseye pf
Extra wipes, waterproof pads, flannel/hemp doublers, more pf
fb/hh & inserts, Zoom Baby Gear fitteds, Bumkins AIOs, Rumpsters AIOs


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

That is sooo beautiful, mama! I love, love your stash and am soooo excited about this new baby for you!


----------

